# Can linux-flashplayer still be installed?



## i-bsd (Aug 10, 2018)

Unfortunately one of my work websites is still using a stupid flash-dependent analytics page.

Is installing flashplayer for Firefox 60+ still possible?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 11, 2018)

www/flashplayer


----------



## b6s6d6 (Aug 11, 2018)

i-bsd said:


> Unfortunately one of my work websites is still using a stupid flash-dependent analytics page.
> 
> Is installing flashplayer for Firefox 60+ still possible?


You can still install flashplayer on FreeBSD, but you won't be able to use it with Firefox (dropped support recently). You'll need a browser with NPAPI support, like Pale Moon if I'm not mistaken


----------



## dexter234 (Sep 29, 2018)

There is an old guide on a workaround on how to install flash player in freeBSD, I can't be sure it is still relevant but it is worth giving it a try Installing Flash Plugin 10 for Firefox in FreeBSD


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 30, 2018)

If you are finding it hard to get an obsolete (NPAPI) browser installed for FreeBSD, you might like to install emulators/wine and an older Win32 version of Firefox from oldapps.com and install the flash plugin in that. That is how I used to use flash before the world became a (slightly) better place 

If you find your experience is frankly quite broken and sh*t... yep, that's how you know it is working correctly haha


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 30, 2018)

Is there anything in the _interwebs_ still requiring flash? I don't have it installed since about 5 years, and I think I don't see anything broke because of the lack of it at least from the last 3 years.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 30, 2018)

Flash is no longer really in the wild. However there are probably still a few small internal company "web based" tools that use it. The last one I ever used was to configure some old obsolete accounts system built back in the days when Flash was seen as "progress".

It was a terrible idea back then and now some of us are unfortunate enough to just have to clean up the last few remaining pieces. The last time I ever needed to use a Flash app back in the day was about 2 years ago. I have been clear ever since


----------

